# The Furry Factor



## Aldog076 (May 9, 2008)

Dose it exist? Are we born with it? Why is it there? DO we chose to be Furry or dose the furry find us? 

Share...


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2008)

It's a choice, like being homosexual.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 9, 2008)

I think everyone has some love/admiration/respect for certain/all animals and nature.  Were a generation that has been engulfed with anthro cartoons and such, and I think our generation sees more of it then others.  I personally think it's maybe a little bit of both.  

*eats raw steak


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 9, 2008)

You're not born a furry. You become one based on the media you are exposed to as a child.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a choice, like being homosexual.



It's a choice, like yiffing David.


----------



## Azure (May 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a choice, like being homosexual.


Agreed.  There is no furry gene, or furry chromosome.  It's a conscious choice that arises from the media we are exposed to, and is proliferated through the social phenomenon that is the internet.


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> It's a choice, like yiffing David.



Sorry hon, but you don't really have any choice in that one.


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sorry hon, but you don't really have any choice in that one.



Damn.  Didn't get to choose to be gay _OR_  yiff David.  This sucks-_-


----------



## Lucid (May 9, 2008)

You certainly can just choose to like furry, its not like there is some furry gene. 

I guess you could be predisposed to like furry stuff though.  I mean you don't necessarily choose everything that turns you on...


----------



## ExTo (May 9, 2008)

It isn't biological, that's for sure. At best/worst, you may have a genetic _predisposition_ to becoming a furry, not that there's a gene dedicated to that but a combination of factors that make it so you are far more likely to end up sexualizing cutish animals and softness if you're exposed to it.

IMO, it's neither a direct conscious choice nor a genetic thing. It's more of a consequence of your environment - every furry has to take a part of the blame for it, if it's to be blamed at all, since we all have at least some control over our environment... but really, should we bash ourselves upside the head? Nah. It's not like we woke up one day and said "Yep, today I'm gonna' turn on after seeing an anthro tiger". It happened is all, and we just have to keep on living from there and on.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 10, 2008)

Are you born to play D&D?
Are you born to make art?
Are you born to like a certain genre of music?


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 10, 2008)

I'ma kid soo this is me point of view which is all based from my childish belief, our soul has more animal spirit compared to our human spirit and/or were actually reincarnation of our former animal life  not that i dont believe in heaven or hell -this makes sense to me


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2008)

It's a good question.  I'm sure most people just go with it, but then there are weirdos like me who have never felt sexual attraction toward human beings of either sex, but who are way into humanized animals.
Studies have been done about homosexuality that seem to show that gender isn't really as clear-cut a thing as we've always thought.  Maybe species isn't either....
Or it's just psychological and I'm crazy as a bat on steroids.  But either way, I don't remember choosing where I got my jollies.



> Are you born to play D&D?
> Are you born to make art?
> Are you born to like a certain genre of music?


Despite the evident sarcasm in this post, these are actually good questions that I don't think we know the whole answer to.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 10, 2008)

it's a psychological development thing, not one gene or something that causes it


----------



## Bokracroc (May 10, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Despite the evident sarcasm in this post, these are actually good questions that I don't think we know the whole answer to.


Oh _snape_. You're sharp, I didn't really expect someone to purposely pick up the 'double entendre'.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2008)

Severus?


----------



## Jack (May 10, 2008)

It is how your subconscious mind works. because you know how you sometimes try not to think about certain things but in the end you find your self thinking about them anyway. almost like you cant help it, like it is built in or something. wich would give you the assumption that it was genetic even though it is not. I think it would be cool if it was that way though.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 10, 2008)

It's just plainly fate.^_^
You're destined to be furry, so you are.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2008)

Don't know.  Just know I'm a furry.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 10, 2008)

hmmm... well I think that to a degree we have some sort of predisposition in us that gives us this attraction to anthropomophic animals, but joining the fandom is a choice. 

For instace, I've always liked animals and I've been drawing anthros before I knew they were called that. But calling myself a furry is a choice I made later in life. 


I think this is true to other things, like being an artist or maybe in determining sexuality. 

I mean, you can be born with artistic talent but it's up to you to execute it. 
And you can be born with an attraction to the same gender but it's up to you to admit your preference or hide in the closet your whole life about it.


----------



## Snickers (May 10, 2008)

I believe its a matter of who you are ,and when and how you decide to label yourself. It is a matter of choice, iv had many furry aspects for years, ages.. many years.. but just this year I finally decided to be considered a furry. Yes, a choice.


----------



## Yggd (May 11, 2008)

You don't choose what you like. You just grow up and, based on how you see things, you're going to like certain things and dislike others. It applies to everything. Most people seem to like cats and anything that looks like a cat. Hell, I've seen someone on a religious forum with an avatar and signature of a scantily clad cat girl.


----------



## Acisej (May 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a choice, like being homosexual.



Then again, some people believe they were born a homosexual.

While it's definately ot bioliogical, I think it depends on the person if it's a choice or if they think they were "born that way," much like religion and how people views of "destiny" and "fate" affect them.

As for me, you could call it a choice, but I just loved the creativity offered, and couldn't help but get into it.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

lol I really dont care how i became gay or furry all i know is that i love both ^_^ 
BOTTOMS FTW!!!
*blushes*


----------



## dr-bored (May 11, 2008)

Y'know... Since no research has been done into it, it's possible that there could be a 'furry disposition gene', like someone mentioned above. There could be some biological factors that help it along, but I don't think it's as ingrained in someone like homosexuality might be.

I have a feeling that most of it is environmental. Someone can be exposed to certain stimulus and grow to like a certain thing, such as, on the grim side, being tortured into enjoying torture, or the color purple, or whatever. There were experiments done a while ago with a child being exposed to a white fuzzy thing and then being scared by loud noises. That child grew up hating Santa, so it's all possible that bit by bit, for many furries, it was just entirely environmental.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> lol I really dont care how i became gay or furry all i know is that i love both ^_^
> BOTTOMS FTW!!!
> *blushes*


----------



## ExTo (May 11, 2008)

dr-bored said:


> I have a feeling that most of it is environmental. Someone can be exposed to certain stimulus and grow to like a certain thing, such as, on the grim side, being tortured into enjoying torture, or the color purple, or whatever. There were experiments done a while ago with a child being exposed to a white fuzzy thing and then being scared by loud noises. That child grew up hating Santa, so it's all possible that bit by bit, for many furries, it was just entirely environmental.



That would be young Albert and his white rat, right?

That's the kind of experiment that would never be done again today... thankfully. Though it did give us insight on the human mind we didn't have before.


----------



## Ane The Oddity (May 11, 2008)

Purely influential and as some others have said, based on predisposition. Just like people wanting to join any other clique and sub culture. Ours happens to be a little weird in the eyes of others. X3


----------



## Takun (May 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>



LOL wut?  Also, I swore you were sarcastic about it being a choice...but meh.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> LOL wut?  Also, I swore you were sarcastic about it being a choice...but meh.



WetWolf's name is Ralph, that's what.

Also, I was just saying that to see if I could get a rise out of anyone, but it looks like people have been agreeing with me. :\


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WetWolf's name is Ralph, that's what.



is confused... my name isnt Ralph... Its Henry...


----------



## virus (May 11, 2008)

It actually has to do with personal influence and tolerance that buries itself deep into the unconscious of each individual. Because I can guarantee no two people here think the same idea of "furries", rather just a generalization.


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> is confused... my name isnt Ralph... Its Henry...



*WHAT!?*



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Welcome to FA Ralph



It's Talbain's fault. >:C


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *WHAT!?*
> 
> 
> 
> It's Talbain's fault. >:C


^_^ yay i dont have to change my name to Raplh now!!!


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> ^_^ yay i dont have to change my name to *Raplh* now!!!



That would be a silly thing to change your name to.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That would be a silly thing to change your name to.


what if thats already your name?


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> what if thats already your name?



Then your parents are very silly.


----------



## Takun (May 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then your parents are very silly.



I have an unisex name, HIGHFIVE....*cries self to sleep*


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I have an unisex name, HIGHFIVE....*cries self to sleep*



Unisex names make you gay, you know.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

i love my name esspecially in conjunction with my middle name
Henry= Ruller of...
Rudolph= Fame and Wolf (derivitave name of hordwulf or something)

so my first + middle name = Ruller of famous wolves XD 
to bad im a submissive person  im the one who wants to bne rulled over


----------



## ExTo (May 12, 2008)

BeyondTheName tells me my name means "Ruler of the people".

BOW BEFORE ME


----------



## Dyluck (May 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> BeyondTheName tells me my name means "Ruler of the people".
> 
> BOW BEFORE ME



There are no people here.

Only furries.

FURRIES.


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

*hides under bed and pokes nose out*


----------



## Aldog076 (May 12, 2008)

ok?...someone stole my thread-shrugs it was doomed form the beginning


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 12, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## WetWolf (May 12, 2008)

*POKES NOSE FROM UNDER BED AND SEES A LITTLE YELLOW NINJA*


----------



## ExTo (May 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are no people here.
> 
> Only furries.
> 
> FURRIES.



Ack!

Well one more reason for me to say "furries are people, too".

And such it will be! I have powers! Political powers!


----------



## eternal_flare (May 12, 2008)

We're no filthy hoooooman:3

Pleaple beg us for mercy for we can rip off their head anytime we want.


----------



## Slayn (May 12, 2008)

its all decision if you want to be it you can.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (May 12, 2008)

I don't believe there is anything that makes you a furry. It's like any other interest - music, games, food, it's all just what you like.


----------



## Aldog076 (May 12, 2008)

U ARE FURRY CUZ I COMMAND U TO BE ONE!!!


----------



## gunnerboy (May 13, 2008)

yes master what kind of furry would you like?


lol


----------



## Monkeykitten (May 13, 2008)

I'll have to agree that being part of the furry fandom is entirely a choice. As one is exposed to it (knowingly or not), they either like it or don't like it. I suppose one could consider the "furry factor" those traits that make you more receptive/apt to like the aspects of the fandom, but then we would have to get into a whole Nature V Nurture discussion, and I'm just not going to go there. :B


----------



## Dave Tianlong (May 14, 2008)

While I do believe it's not just insanity a close spiritual bond or other relationship with animals, I don't think of it as _furry_. Furry is a subculture. A fandom. A fun thing you do. So like many others have said, it's a choice. No magic or genetic mumbo-jumbo here.

But I have always wondered if there's not something with some furries, because... I have NEVER understood why some people are so overly sexually attracted to tiny creatures like most pokÃ©mons or them mimigas from Cave Story. I don't mean to be an asshole, but seriously, ew.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a choice, like being homosexual.



I agree with this whole heartedly.


----------



## ExTo (May 14, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:


> While I do believe it's not just insanity a close spiritual bond or other relationship with animals, I don't think of it as _furry_. Furry is a subculture. A fandom. A fun thing you do. So like many others have said, it's a choice. No magic or genetic mumbo-jumbo here.
> 
> But I have always wondered if there's not something with some furries, because... I have NEVER understood why some people are so overly sexually attracted to tiny creatures like most pokÃ©mons or them mimigas from Cave Story. I don't mean to be an asshole, but seriously, ew.



Taking part in the fandom is a choice.

But the sexual attraction it seems many, if not most, furries feel? Don't think it's ever a conscious choice. Not that we don't have enough control to maybe overlook it to the point where it can vanish (I'll keep my doubts, though...) but I don't think anyone *chose* to feel the attraction *in the first place*.

Then again, I guess I'm kind of biased.



Ne0nie said:


> I agree with this whole heartedly.



Honestly, I don't understand how anyone can think people can outright choose to be gay. Simply doesn't click... if anyone cares to explain, I'd appreciate. I don't mean to be harsh here, but it just seems like a misled opinion to me.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

*dances* im a furry ^_^ *dances*


----------



## Ne0nie (May 15, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Honestly, I don't understand how anyone can think people can outright choose to be gay. Simply doesn't click... if anyone cares to explain, I'd appreciate. I don't mean to be harsh here, but it just seems like a misled opinion to me.



You are not born with any sexual tendencies, as a kid you have absolutely no interests in sexual actions or otherwise. As you grow older, try new things, learn new things, you start to figure out what you like. No one is born saying either they like the same or a different gender, I'm not saying being straight comes naturally either.

Any sexuality you are, is what you choose to be threw a matter of taste and perspective. It's only when you get older you KNOW that you either like a certain gender and develop sexual tastes. No one is BORN knowing these things and therfore can not be born gay, straight, or otherwise.

Also, to say someone is "Born" anything, is to say they have no free will over what they like. It almost sounds like it's FORCED upon them to be that.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 15, 2008)

You aren't born a furry I don't think although I think that the sort of media that one is exposed to and the nature that they are brought up in will almost certainly be the main reason.

My main thinking is all of those Disney movies we all got to watch as a child (I mean the classics ones like The Lion King, not these creepy ones like Carz.. which seems more like a living nightmare) are a major bit, and all of the childrens stories we are exposed to usually have links to anthropomorphism.

Then again I could just make it simple and say that it's a choice we make. End of story. End of Universe.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 15, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> You aren't born a furry I don't think although I think that the sort of media that one is exposed to and the nature that they are brought up in will almost certainly be the main reason.
> 
> My main thinking is all of those Disney movies we all got to watch as a child (I mean the classics ones like The Lion King, not these creepy ones like Carz.. which seems more like a living nightmare) are a major bit, and all of the childrens stories we are exposed to usually have links to anthropomorphism.
> 
> Then again I could just make it simple and say that it's a choice we make. End of story. End of Universe.



I think that's a good bit of why most people see the furry fandom as creepy as well though, it can go either way. Either someone can find it repulsive and say "Hey this is really creepy MY CHILD HOODZ YOU'VE KILLED IT OMG" or they could laugh and go "LOL that's pretty awesome and this feels like fun." Which makes me think in way there's got to be a deciding factor toward which way a person views it.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 15, 2008)

Ne0nie said:


> I think that's a good bit of why most people see the furry fandom as creepy as well though, it can go either way. Either someone can find it repulsive and say "Hey this is really creepy MY CHILD HOODZ YOU'VE KILLED IT OMG" or they could laugh and go "LOL that's pretty awesome and this feels like fun." Which makes me think in way there's got to be a deciding factor toward which way a person views it.



Well I suppose that factor may be being able to accept that every person has their own poison or personal interest.

It also may depend on how a person is first introduced to the fandom as a whole. If they see something original witty and funny, they will probably thinki good of it. If you however get out harder stuff straight away they will probably will get a worse idea of us. They may have also been told by either a hater or a furry themselves, which would definitely both focus on different parts of the fandom and give the person a view bias in that way.

But yes there could be a trigger somewhere in genetics, although I highly doubt that millions of years of evolution has come down to give us the "Furry chromosome". Although there may be some sort of difference, probably mainly to do with the 'nurture' side of upbringing, but I wouldn't discount a gene or something (if it is there I thank myself for having it!).


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2008)

Ne0nie said:


> You are not born with any sexual tendencies, as a kid you have absolutely no interests in sexual actions or otherwise.



Not according to Frued.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 15, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> Well I suppose that factor may be being able to accept that every person has their own poison or personal interest.
> 
> It also may depend on how a person is first introduced to the fandom as a whole. If they see something original witty and funny, they will probably thinki good of it. If you however get out harder stuff straight away they will probably will get a worse idea of us. They may have also been told by either a hater or a furry themselves, which would definitely both focus on different parts of the fandom and give the person a view bias in that way.
> 
> But yes there could be a trigger somewhere in genetics, although I highly doubt that millions of years of evolution has come down to give us the "Furry chromosome". Although there may be some sort of difference, probably mainly to do with the 'nurture' side of upbringing, but I wouldn't discount a gene or something (if it is there I thank myself for having it!).



I agree, I don't believe there's a furry chromosome, but I think you have to have an open mind set. 

*Tolerance* is a big part of accepting anything. People with little or no tolorance aren't going to fare well in this sort of fandom.


----------



## Ne0nie (May 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not according to Frued.



On a conscious level. I don't know if you can remember wanting to have sex with something when you were 5 but I certainly can't


----------



## ExTo (May 15, 2008)

Ne0nie said:


> You are not born with any sexual tendencies, as a kid you have absolutely no interests in sexual actions or otherwise. As you grow older, try new things, learn new things, you start to figure out what you like. No one is born saying either they like the same or a different gender, I'm not saying being straight comes naturally either.
> 
> Any sexuality you are, is what you choose to be threw a matter of taste and perspective. It's only when you get older you KNOW that you either like a certain gender and develop sexual tastes. No one is BORN knowing these things and therfore can not be born gay, straight, or otherwise.
> 
> Also, to say someone is "Born" anything, is to say they have no free will over what they like. It almost sounds like it's FORCED upon them to be that.



Well, I personally can't agree with that, because truth be told I already wanked off age 4.

We have *little* free will over what we like, and yes, it is forced upon us. We don't choose it - at best, we just bend it. We're "forced" with the basics and then we can either kill ourselves trying to change that or just accept the large majority of it.

To put it clearly... any attraction other than heterosexuality is pretty much unwanted by anyone (although of course it might be tolerated), so someone starting to have such feelings simply doesn't _choose_ to have them - it happens, and then they can live with it or try to change (which is difficult and generally causes more harm than good, though I think it is possible). If you think I chose to be a macrophile before even going to school, well, I'm afraid you're simply wrong - it just happened, whatever caused it, and heck I clearly remember I didn't even know what sexuality was and I _had those feelings anyways_ back then. Dunno if I'm just the exception that confirms the rule, but I'd rather say I'm a living proof that no, sexual orientation isn't a conscious choice, it's almost entirely forced upon us by *something*, be it the environment or biology - or most likely, both.



> On a conscious level. I don't know if you can remember wanting to have sex with something when you were 5 but I certainly can't



Eh.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

suposedly memory like that can start as early as age 3...


----------



## ExTo (May 16, 2008)

It does - simple brain development steps like Piaget had imagined (if you know the guy at all - he looked funny, on a side note). Long-term memory arrives around age 3, so from then and on you remember stuff for real.

Don't think that has much to do with sexuality though...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 16, 2008)

I'm not a Furry...
I am a _Wereraptor_


----------



## Dyluck (May 16, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> I'm not a Furry...
> I am a _Wereraptor_



You're silly is what you are.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 17, 2008)

Do not deny the joy of Transformation


----------



## Dyluck (May 17, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Do not deny the joy of Transformation



*TRANSFOOOOOOORM!!!*


----------



## ExTo (May 17, 2008)

Ewww, Axl.


----------



## ADF (May 17, 2008)

Iâ€™m not so sure about it being entirely your choice.

I could choose not to be furry, remove any involvement with the art and fandom, but that wouldnâ€™t change I have a significant interest in the theme. People donâ€™t decide they are going to like football or Sci Fi movies, they donâ€™t make a conscious decision they are going to be an [insert here] enthusiast. Iâ€™ve been to football stadiums, I was bored as hell and simply couldnâ€™t understand the appeal.

There are stepping stones throughout my life, even from a very young age, that demonstrate an interest in anthropomorphic animal themes. I donâ€™t know whether it is experiences or genetics; but I certainly feel like there is some sort of switch that pre decides what you do and do not like, even long before you encounter it.


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

i think everyone has their preferences, and based on how they grow up, different ones are brought to the surface


----------



## Springdragon (May 20, 2008)

I have said it once, and I will say it many times again because it sounds catchy. If 5% of penguins are gay and 5% of rats are gay, it makes total sense that 5% of humans would be gay too. (The best response I've heard to this is "No, it's lower because we kill off our gays!")

Seriously speaking, homosexuality makes a lot of sense genetically. Basically, it came about because the X chromosome love to take potshots at the Y chromosome. Homosexuality is transferred through the X chromosome, which is why there are more gay men than women, and the closest gay relative is usually the mother's brother. The other cause is when a boy has a lot of older brothers. The pregnancy triggers a stronger immune response from the mother each time, which could overide some of the hormonal functions of the Y chromosome, and cause the developing child to have a brain which is somewhat female. Either way, it's not a choice, but it's up to the person to either admit to being gay or seek counciling from Jesuit ministry and become celibate.

However, that was totally off topic and doesn't really relate to being furry, which is probably environmental. It just depends on how you think, what kind of animal images you've been exposed to, and whether you think you need to be one. I suppose I might be a furry (quad), but I got into the fandom because the people in it are willing to give me money in exchange for art.


----------



## ExTo (May 20, 2008)

Springdragon said:


> Seriously speaking, homosexuality makes a lot of sense genetically. Basically, it came about because the X chromosome love to take potshots at the Y chromosome. Homosexuality is transferred through the X chromosome, which is why there are more gay men than women, and the closest gay relative is usually the mother's brother. The other cause is when a boy has a lot of older brothers. The pregnancy triggers a stronger immune response from the mother each time, which could overide some of the hormonal functions of the Y chromosome, and cause the developing child to have a brain which is somewhat female. Either way, it's not a choice, but it's up to the person to either admit to being gay or seek counciling from Jesuit ministry and become celibate.



Source?


----------



## pitonpeludo (May 20, 2008)

There's more of a nurture aspect than nature. I grew up with snakes very close to my life, so I ended up liking snakes very much. Before I even heard about the fandom, I like the idea of _humanized animals_; I enjoyed watching Father of the Pride and I bought anthropomorphic-featuring T-shirts more often than normal T-shirts (I've got one featuring an iguana with a surfboard saying "Iguanahavanuther?"). This topic is something that can be philosophized about since we have no scientific proof whether it is genetic or upbringing. We can only assume that growing up in an animal-friendly environment caused us to have a stronger connection with animals. But on the labeling of people as furries or not, people choose to be furries; they choose to join this fandom for far too many reasons. To say you are born a furry is to say that everybody who denies they are furry (including professional animators, writers, etc...) is still furry, no matter what they believe.
Now, I can say that there are different degrees of furries, describe them, and state the reasons why certain people choose to call themselves furry, but I'd rather not start a flame war with my opinions. In my overall, neutral opinion, people choose to be furries.


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 21, 2008)

As furries, we're born to be wild ^_^ that's my thoughts, I really think this is something you're born with.
I mean, when I was a kitten and had never heard of furries, I thought I was an animal trapped in human fur. Now, I'm a fully grown rabbit and I know what I am.
It's definantly something you're born with.


----------



## Istanbul (May 21, 2008)

Furry is a state of mind. Like confusion, or Sweden.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 21, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> Furry is a state of mind. Like confusion, or Sweden.



What does Sweden have to do with a state of mind? The fact that we're a welfare state?


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 21, 2008)

I really don't know. I don't feel as if I _chose_ to be furry, I feel as though it chose me.



That sounded gay.


----------



## WaffletheWolf (May 21, 2008)

FrankTheWuffdrafox said:


> I really don't know. I don't feel as if I _chose_ to be furry, I feel as though it chose me.



now that reminded me of Chuck Norris: "you don't find chuck norris, chuck norris finds _you_"


----------



## ExTo (May 21, 2008)

Istanbul said:


> Furry is a state of mind. Like confusion, or Sweden.



I'm a confused furry. Does that make me Swedish?


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'm a confused furry. Does that make me Swedish?



You crazy Swedes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2008)

I agree fully, it is a choice we make as a person. For example i was exposed to alot of tom and jerry, loony toons, etc as a kid so it grew on me from there. Same goes for me and heavy rock music, used to hate it, untill the more i was exposed to it by some friends it kinda grew one me, nothing to do with the question i know but the same principal still exists.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 1, 2008)

your not crazy =P, i belive the same thing, and ive also never had hardly any attraction to humans, but a strong attraction to antros


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

i think your born with it, not that you have to be one, but your more likely to be one then others around you.

does that make any sense at all? 0_o


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah i think you pick whether to become one... but it doesn't really matter in the end if like being a furry or have an interest in furries then become one... simple as that


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 1, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Nah i think you pick whether to become one... but it doesn't really matter in the end if like being a furry or have an interest in furries then become one... simple as that



well what i mean by being born with it, is that your state of mind is more likely to identify with it.

it's still a choice, but it's more likely. if that makes sense.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not sure why anyone with access to furry artwork would care either way, to be honest.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry to do this, but I doubt I can explain it any better.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=16474

But that's just me...


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 1, 2008)

I think i was born with it

ive been attracted to foxes since i was like.. 4 as i would ONLY WATCH fox and the hound and furry version of robin hood whenever given a choice to see a movie <.<

and when original super smash bros. came out all i would ever play as was fox


so yah, i was born furry


----------



## Lukar (Jul 2, 2008)

I've liked animals ever since I was born. <3 I've got three dogs inside my house, and somewhere around five cats that live outside. I've always liked to watch movies with anthropomorphic-like characters (Mainly The Lion King and Fox and the Hound, Disney FTW), and read books with anthro characters.

So I guess I've always been a furry. xD I never realized it until last year, though. And even then, I didn't realize it... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I've liked animals ever since I was born. <3 I've got three dogs inside my house, and somewhere around five cats that live outside. I've always liked to watch movies with anthropomorphic-like characters (Mainly The Lion King and Fox and the Hound, Disney FTW), and read books with anthro characters.
> 
> So I guess I've always been a furry. xD I never realized it until last year, though. And even then, I didn't realize it... if you know what I mean.



heh i have kinda the same story
i've read every redwall book :3

weird thing is i didn't think anything of it, until i was introduced to the fandom


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Was I born a furry?

No.

Was my environment growing up the reason I became a furry?

Well, in a way, yes, but not growing up (truth be told, I wasn't all that into Disney movies, then and now). It wasn't any subconscious thoughts that made me 'realize' I was a furry. One day I found some furry art and liked it. I tried drawing it, and from that day on, I continued drawing it. I decided, consciously, to 'become a furry'.

To be quite honest, I don't think there is much difference between furries and non-furries. It's just a matter of different tastes. It's just that, like most things, some people take it farther than others. Take anime for an example, tons of people enjoy anime. Some people will just watch a few shows and be content. Others will go to anime conventions and dress up as their favorite characters. To me, being a 'furry' is just being someone who likes anthropomorphic art, no matter how much it affects your lifestyle.

Of course, this is just my own opinion.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 2, 2008)

We aren't born with it. It's a sort of romantic view of things, not realistic, but based on ideals you get from reality, in other words, an idea based view of people, where the animal sums up the fundamentals behind that person and represents his or her nature(in other words, "fits" the person). Thus, a dog fursona would fit someone with a nature similar to a dog(playful, loyal, etc), and for that reason, he would view himself as a dog. A fursona is the external imaginary manifestation of his identity, a view into his fundamental nature, an idealized version of himself, since it would be ideally fitting for you to be part dog. Thus, since you see yourself as a dog in spirit, you pick up other things generally associated with animals and pets(cuddles, snuggling, pouncing, nomming, wagging, cuteness, playfulness, yiffyness, etc), which also become part of the ideal you. This can lead to the mistake of feeling that you ARE an animal, when you just share it's spirit(the ideas the it brings). And thus, being a furry can make you a very positive person, since you basically engage in ideal worship.

Furry art can be explained similarly, where species gives you a fundamental idea(dogness), which gives personality to a simple character, which makes it more likeable. Thus an anthro cat could make you think of cuteness, a dragon of fearsomeness, etc. It's sort of like giving an animal flavor to a fundamentally human character, making it very aesthetically pleasing. Thus, furry is a a romantic art form, one of ideals, and thus, ideas, making it much more human.

Tell me what you think o.o


----------



## OrientPaladin (Jul 2, 2008)

My honest OPINION: NOT FLAMING, there are people as described below in ANY fandom...except maybe the bestiality thing. 

It is a choice, but there are those select few that need psychological help, those who are trying to justify the fact that they are into bestiality, and those who will join any fandom becasue they are desparate for teh secks. 

I donno if it's really a choice. In fact, I don't know if I really count as a 'furry'...I don't dress up, I don't do animal genitals...and the only reason I got into furries was because I didn't know how to draw human faces. ;


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 2, 2008)

Actually, zoophilia rates among furries are about the same as the general population >.>


----------



## ExTo (Jul 2, 2008)

OrientPaladin said:


> My honest OPINION: NOT FLAMING, there are people as described below in ANY fandom...except maybe the bestiality thing.
> 
> It is a choice, but there are those select few that need psychological help, those who are trying to justify the fact that they are into bestiality, and those who will join any fandom becasue they are desparate for teh secks.
> 
> I donno if it's really a choice. In fact, I don't know if I really count as a 'furry'...I don't dress up, I don't do animal genitals...and the only reason I got into furries was because I didn't know how to draw human faces. ;



Well, I think beastiality's reputation is way overdone. I was totally against it in the past, since joining the fandom I tend to consider that whatever you think off when you wank... I couldn't care less. As for those who actually have sex with animals... eeeersh, well here it depends. Sometimes it's essentially rape, and that's just plain wrong, but generally I'm still pretty ambivalent. I'd easily forge an opinion if I could know what an animal thinks like, but I can't, so I just give everyone the benefit of doubt and draw the line essentially at the same place I'd draw it for humans (anyway it's true animals have all they need to let it be known if they're non-consensual, generally... claws, hooves, sharp teeth, and a loud cry. And then again the fact we all think animals can't know what sex is like stems from how we see them as defenseless children or some such, and that makes me think we simply don't give them the consideration they deserve).

I'll take time to note I'm not into zoophilia, though. Just saying.



ZeeDog said:


> Actually, zoophilia rates among furries are about the same as the general population >.>



That... depends on what survey you're looking at. I've seen one indicate 2%, with the average in the general population being anywhere between <1% to 10% (it's highly questionable), but then again... this one indicates nearly 18%. Food for thought.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

ZeeDog said:


> We aren't born with it. It's a sort of romantic view of things, not realistic, but based on ideals you get from reality, in other words, an idea based view of people, where the animal sums up the fundamentals behind that person and represents his or her nature(in other words, "fits" the person). Thus, a dog fursona would fit someone with a nature similar to a dog(playful, loyal, etc), and for that reason, he would view himself as a dog. A fursona is the external imaginary manifestation of his identity, a view into his fundamental nature, an idealized version of himself, since it would be ideally fitting for you to be part dog. Thus, since you see yourself as a dog in spirit, you pick up other things generally associated with animals and pets(cuddles, snuggling, pouncing, nomming, wagging, cuteness, playfulness, yiffyness, etc), which also become part of the ideal you. This can lead to the mistake of feeling that you ARE an animal, when you just share it's spirit(the ideas the it brings). And thus, being a furry can make you a very positive person, since you basically engage in ideal worship.
> 
> Furry art can be explained similarly, where species gives you a fundamental idea(dogness), which gives personality to a simple character, which makes it more likeable. Thus an anthro cat could make you think of cuteness, a dragon of fearsomeness, etc. It's sort of like giving an animal flavor to a fundamentally human character, making it very aesthetically pleasing. Thus, furry is a a romantic art form, one of ideals, and thus, ideas, making it much more human.
> 
> Tell me what you think o.o


i like it


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think most people necessarily _choose_ to be furry (they can choose to identify themselves as "furry" or choose to be involved in fandom). Though I think we can all agree that it's NURTURE rather than NATURE. It's an interesting thing to think about...

Most of us had access to anthro characters (be they in the form of plush toys, cartoons, comic books, cereal box mascots, etc.) and that fondness for them gets carried over into adulthood. In the same way that guys who collected _Star Wars_ toys in the 70s when they were kids, still collect them now at age 30 - 40. It's just an interest that stays with you...

If we're analysing furry from a purely sexual standpoint... I think one needs to look at other fetishes and how they develop. Most of us have watched anthro cartoons as kids and whatever kind of latent sexuality that begins to emerge at that time somehow got transfered onto the anthro characters. Why, I don't know... I'll have to go ask a psych major or something. ;P


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 2, 2008)

Squee! An opinion! ^,,^

Anyway, I'm more inclined to trust the studies on the Wiki page, but I guess we need more data.

Also, as to the sexual part, since furry art is so aesthetically pleasing, it makes for better porn, in my opinion.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

fruitcake said:


> I don't think most people necessarily _choose_ to be furry (they can choose to identify themselves as "furry" or choose to be involved in fandom). Though I think we can all agree that it's NURTURE rather than NATURE. It's an interesting thing to think about...
> 
> Most of us had access to anthro characters (be they in the form of plush toys, cartoons, comic books, cereal box mascots, etc.) and that fondness for them gets carried over into adulthood. In the same way that guys who collected _Star Wars_ toys in the 70s when they were kids, still collect them now at age 30 - 40. It's just an interest that stays with you...
> 
> If we're analysing furry from a purely sexual standpoint... I think one needs to look at other fetishes and how they develop. Most of us have watched anthro cartoons as kids and whatever kind of latent sexuality that begins to emerge at that time somehow got transfered onto the anthro characters. Why, I don't know... I'll have to go ask a psych major or something. ;P


heh, i like you
'cept, i'm still in that "first interest" stage, but whatever


----------



## Khim (Jul 2, 2008)

its another like/dislike hobby in the list. Like watching anime, playing a videogame, watch movies, etc.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Khim said:


> its another like/dislike hobby in the list. Like watching anime, playing a videogame, watch movies, etc.



Exactly, read this, mine is tl;dr I guess

loldongs


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

Koei_Graywolf said:


> Exactly, read this, mine is tl;dr I guess
> 
> loldongs



yours was good too


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Though, who here DOES believe there is a "furry gene"? Curious is all.

Course then there is "Congenital Generalized Hypertrichosis" >.>


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

Koei_Graywolf said:


> Though, who here DOES believe there is a "furry gene"? Curious is all.
> 
> Course then there is "Congenital Generalized Hypertrichosis" >.>



i hope no one believes in a furry _gene_.  but some people (crazy people!) think they're born with it.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i hope no one believes in a furry _gene_.  but some people (crazy people!) think they're born with it.



Well I am very spiritual, and I believe I have a totem animal. he's a 30 foot raccoon with wings, over 9000 tails, and a magic size-changing double-cawk.

/sarcasm


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 2, 2008)

_ONLY DOUBLE?_


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> _ONLY DOUBLE?_



... Did I mention it's _magical?_

Besides, I haven't even started talking about my tentacle-hemroids!


----------

